# Uvcvideo webcam flipped [solved]

## pandrews

Here we go, I've looked around the internet for quite awhile, but haven't come up with a good solution to flip my Lenovo Easy Camera for my Lenovo Ideapad Y510.

The problem: No matter the program, the image (while looking good) is flipped so I'm standing on my head.  Now that the module for uvcvideo is in the kernel the couple of strange patches that worked for other people doesn't seem to be a good idea.

Then I stumbled across this post:

http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/linux-uvc-devel/2009-June/004886.html

and emailed him with my info.

Anyone come across this problem with a flipped uvcvideo image?  There isn't a "flip" option in the module that I don't know about is there?Last edited by pandrews on Wed Aug 12, 2009 7:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pandrews

I'm told I need to give him the contents of:

/sys/devices/virtual/dmi/id

but it doesn't exist on my computer... I've got /sys/devices/ but no virtual directory... Any ideas where that would be on gentoo?

----------

## pandrews

I always feel like an idiot when someone tells me a command as simple as

```
find /sys -name board_vendor
```

and I find out that it's in /sys/class/dmi/id/

----------

## pandrews

Mailing the developer works!

The update will be included in libv4l-0.6.1 when it's released in a few days/weeks and then you have to start your application with a slight modification:

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so my_app
```

This flips the video for my lappy.  

You can also get the current testing file from: 

http://people.atrpms.net/~hdegoede/libv4l-0.6.1-test.tar.gz

and see if it fixes your upside down uvcvideo problems.  Worked for me!

----------

## pandrews

I was having a problem running skype, it would give me this error:

```
$ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

```

Found the solution here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=240090#c11

Have to edit:

/usr/bin/skype

and add:

```
export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
```

before the 'exec' command...

Then just run 'skype' normally... bing/bang/boom!

----------

